# Bimalleolar fracture ORIF on medial malleoli only



## AR2728 (Mar 12, 2012)

Patient presented for ORIF of bimalleolar fracture.  During procedure, the physician performed internal fixation on the medial malleolus , he determined that the lateral malleolus was only minimally displaced and could be treated non-operatively.  

I am thinking that I can still bill this with the 27814 for ORIF of bimalleolar fracture even though the physician determined the lateral malleolus did not require internal fixation.  

Correct???


----------



## primrose1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, I believe you can bill for both fractures, the one treated operatively and the other non-operatively.


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Mar 12, 2012)

agree you can bill the bimalleolar ORIF because even though the Lat mall is the only one fixed with screws both will be treated by the casting.


----------



## AR2728 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

